# intet express installer ooc



## dspencer24

*intel express installer ooc*

Im trying to load my drivers for my motherboard but it wont let me it says intel express installer isnt working and its giving me a code E0441203. any ideas how i can fix this? I just upgraded to vista again but now my sound wont work and im still having the express installer not working. I have an intel DG965wh mother board any idea how i can use the onboard audio


----------



## dspencer24

i would really apreciate any help


----------



## Cromewell

Is it just the sound driver? And Vista 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## andy faith

have you tried downloading the latest drivers for your motherboard?


----------



## dspencer24

Cromewell said:


> Is it just the sound driver? And Vista 32bit or 64bit?



its 32 bit system


----------



## dspencer24

yeah i have tried downloading the lastest drivers  still i have no audio devices on my computer


----------



## raman2204

Try this ::

Workaround #1

Click Start > Control Panel > Internet Options. 
Go to the Advanced tab. 
Enable Allow active content to run in files on My Computer" in the Security section. 
Click OK. 
Run Express Installer.
You can disable this setting after running Express Installer.




dspencer24 said:


> yeah i have tried downloading the lastest drivers  still i have no audio devices on my computer


----------



## raman2204

Workaround #1

Click Start > Control Panel > Internet Options. 
Go to the Advanced tab. 
Enable Allow active content to run in files on My Computer" in the Security section. 
Click OK. 
Run Express Installer.
You can disable this setting after running Express Installer.





dspencer24 said:


> Im trying to load my drivers for my motherboard but it wont let me it says intel express installer isnt working and its giving me a code E0441203. any ideas how i can fix this? I just upgraded to vista again but now my sound wont work and im still having the express installer not working. I have an intel DG965wh mother board any idea how i can use the onboard audio


----------

